# Arnold Classic Predictions



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Only 7 weeks to go    anyone from IM still going? 
I'm stoked but it will suck that I will be dieting throughout my getaway, not to mention a royal pain in the ass!   

Here's a list of competitors for the 2005 AC, anyone have any predictions???

*Mens Bodybuilding*

Troy Alves
Melvin Anthony
Art Atwood
Gustavo Badell
Darrem Charles
Chris Cormier
Mark Dugdale
Anthony Freeman Dexter Jackson
King Kamali
Victor Martinez
Lee Priest
Frank Roberson
Craig Titus
Idrise Ward El

*Womens Bodybuilding*

*Heavyweights*

Lisa Aukland 
Helle Nielson 
Betty Pariso 
Yaxeni Oriquen 
Christine Roth 
Pauliina Talus 
Betty Viana 

*Lightweights*

Fannie Barrios 
Angela Debatin 
Desiree Ellis 
Nancy Lewis 
Mah-Ann Mendoza 
Brenda Raganot 

*Fitness*

Debbie Czempinski
Adelina Friedmansky
Tracy Greenwood
Jen Hendershott
Stacy Hylton
Tanji Johnson
Kim Klein
Aleksandra Kobielak
Kirsten Nicewarner
Mindi O'Brien
Julie Palmer
Kelly Ryan
Carla Sanchez 

*Figure*

Jane Awad
Lynsey Beattie Ahearne
Monica Brant Peckham
Zena Collins
Jamie Franklin
Elaine Goodlad
Jen Hartley
Mary Elizabeth Lado
Amber LittleJohn
Jenny Lynn
Shannon Meteraud
Christine Pomponio-Pate
Latisha Wilder


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

Im real glad to see Lee will be there.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's mine for the fitness and figure...

*Figure * 

1 Jenny
2 Jaime
3 Monica 

*Fitness * 

1 Jen 
2 Adela
3 Kelly


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmmm... will be interesting to see how and if this new rule comes into play and how many of the competitors will have consciously made an attempt to downsize, I heard that Tanji was planning to decrease in size a little for the Arnold.



> Date: December 6, 2004
> From: Office of the Vice Chairman
> IFBB Professional Division
> To: All IFBB Professional Female Athletes
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Gustavo Badell
Lee Priest/Chris Cormier(depending on who comes in leaner.. both of them slack off at this)
Dexter Jackson


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm hoping to!!! Trying to get tickets for my Dad and myself!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

those kind of announcements must drive the women nuts...only b/c they keep changing the judging criteria AND they don't always stick to what they say they're looking for.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be there too. Counting the days.

Predictions:

Mens:
1. Badell   2. Jackson  3. Anthony

Womens HW BB
1. Oriquen ( and overall)
2. Pariso
3, Roth ( a surprise here)

Womens LW BB
1. Raganot
2. Lewis
3. Debatin

Fitness
1. Adela Garcia Friedmansky
2. Hendershott( no way she finishes lower than 2nd in her hometown)
3. Ryan ( sad, but true)

Figure
1. Lynn
2. Brant (bridesmaid again)
3. Franklin


----------



## BritChick (Jan 28, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> those kind of announcements must drive the women nuts...only b/c they keep changing the judging criteria AND they don't always stick to what they say they're looking for.



Yep and what the heck does 20% less muscle look like who can really judge that?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

*Lee 4 weeks out.*

Fuck, his arms are amazing..


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

man, he looks killer!!  those quads!!  4 weeks out and he looks better than i do on contest day....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea, he looks really good.  I'm sticking by my pick, I wonder what Chris looks like.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, he looks really good.  I'm sticking by my pick, I wonder what Chris looks like.



my best friend just moved out to sana monica and trains at gold venice.  he said cormier is a pussy.  he said he looks small (keep in mind my friend is 6'1 285lbs so everyone looks small.).  he said cormier doesn't train hard at all.  he does a set and then chills for like 5 or 10 min and hangs out.  he said he has no work ethic.  my friend was talking to charles glass and he told him that last year when cormier placed 2nd at the arnold to Jay he was still missing one out of every three workouts!!!  Imagine having those great genetics and just wasting them like that.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea, no shit.. He used to be my favorite.  I have a poster of him on my wall, and he's holding a 200+Lb python.. its fucking awesome pic.  He used to be ranked #2 in the world, now I dont even know where he is at.

I know Gustavo will win though.  He was fucking incredible at the Olympia.  I bet he beats Jay out in the next few years.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, no shit.. He used to be my favorite.  I have a poster of him on my wall, and he's holding a 200+Lb python.. its fucking awesome pic.  He used to be ranked #2 in the world, now I dont even know where he is at.
> 
> I know Gustavo will win though.  He was fucking incredible at the Olympia.  I bet he beats Jay out in the next few years.




I still think Dex should have had second at the olympia.  so shredded...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



WOW!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 29, 2005)

Where's Jay in that lineup????


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2005)

Jay's taking the whole year off to prepare for the Olympia. That's the title he really wants and he had nothing left to prove at the Arnold.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still think Dex should have had second at the olympia. so shredded...


Couldnt agree more...that was a rip off!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 30, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Jay's taking the whole year off to prepare for the Olympia. That's the title he really wants and he had nothing left to prove at the Arnold.


Oh, man! Jay in the Arnold is like Creatine with Protein, just a great combination! Bah!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2005)

with pics like those you almost have to pic lee in the top 3.  does anyone have recent pics of other contestants? 

predictions:
1. Dexter Jackson (this guy is pissed)
2. Badell
3. should be Lee (he is going to get screwed because of his MD article)
3. victor martinez


----------



## Dante (Feb 10, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Nearly time!


----------



## Dante (Feb 10, 2005)

I lived in Columbus for about 5 yrs and know the area well.  if anyone needs advice on with the city,  i would be happy to help.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

When is it again?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> When is it again?



March 4 - 6


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nearly time!




don't forget your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't forget your ass.



Hmmm... wonder if the airlines are gonna charge me for extra baggage?!


----------



## vellanator (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... wonder if the airlines are gonna charge me for extra baggage?!


I don't know, but you might see an increase in applications for baggage handlers if they do.


----------



## LAM (Feb 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck, his arms are amazing..



I think that is one of his weak points, they are not symmetrical. but they are very impressive


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I think that is one of his weak points, they are not symmetrical. but they are very impressive



I will take arms that are too big as my weak point any day!


----------



## Mags (Feb 16, 2005)

Gustavo Badel looked amazing at the olympia, so if he can return in similar shape, he'll get it.
Chris Cormier can do well keeping his size yet again has to get in trim.
Dexter Jackson you can never count out as hes is so unpredictable in each show, we all know he gets cut to ribbons and always comes out as good, really good or amazing. Depends which one he hits. 
I'd like to see Victor Martinez win as I admire his physique, like dexter, so symmetrical and aesthectic. I fear he just won't be holding as much mass as some of the others though.
Lee Priest just looks phenomenol is those pics, arms of a very large mountain gorilla mixed with two more mountain gorillas and a monster from our nightmares. Be good to see Lee come out well too, he does tend to get screwed aliitle in shows, just got to nail that trim up now!
Depends really who comes in best on the day, not on passed shows or reputation. like we didn't know that last part anyway.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 16, 2005)

I still wish Jay was competing... grr!


----------



## LAM (Feb 18, 2005)

he was looking in great shape yesterday at the gym.  I wonder what show he's doing next ?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here's mine for the fitness and figure...
> 
> *Figure *
> 
> ...


 
Hey Kerry. Pretty close! Jaime didn't compete, so Monica was 2nd (AGAIN).
Jen won the Fitness, but Kelly was 4th!

I saw the Figure 1st round and Monica looked small, REAL small.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Predictions:
> 
> Mens:
> 1. Badell 2. Jackson 3. Anthony


. Missed this. Badell looked blocky, maybe he tried to get too big trying to outside Dexter. Dexter was not near his Olympia condition, but was enough to win over a weak field. Cormier came 2nd, which I did not understand at all. He had legs, but a flat upper body from the front. Melvin was fighting Lee Priest for 4th and lost out in the posedown. Personally, I would have scored it Dexter 1, Darrem Charles 2nd, Badell 3rd.


> Womens HW BB
> 1. Oriquen ( and overall)
> 2. Pariso
> 3, Roth ( a surprise here)
> ...


 Oriquen won, no surprise. Betty Viana looked fantastic and got a well deserved 2nd over Pariso. Roth finished 5th behind Lisa Aukland who was much harder and thicker. Raganot won the lightweights, Mah-Ann Mendoza was 2nd. Lewis dropped out. Desiree Ellis was the biggest and hardest girl there, but I think they bit her with the 20% rule, so she came third. Debatin was 5th behind an anorexic Susanne Niederhauser. I didn't understand that, even with the 20% rule.
Fitness
1. Adela Garcia Friedmansky
2. Hendershott( no way she finishes lower than 2nd in her hometown)
3. Ryan ( sad, but true)

Figure
1. Lynn
2. Brant (bridesmaid again)
3. Franklin[/QUOTE]


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Men's. 1. Badell. 2. Jackson 3. Anthony


Missed this. Badell looked blocky, maybe he tried to get too big trying to outsize Dexter. Dexter was not near his Olympia condition, but was enough to win over a weak field. Cormier came 2nd, which I did not understand at all. He had legs, but a flat upper body from the front. Melvin was fighting Lee Priest for 4th and lost out in the posedown. Personally, I would have scored it Dexter 1, Darrem Charles 2nd, Badell 3rd.


> Womens HW BB
> 1. Oriquen ( and overall)
> 2. Pariso
> 3, Roth ( a surprise here)
> ...


Oriquen won, no surprise. Betty Viana looked fantastic and got a well deserved 2nd over Pariso. Roth finished 5th behind Lisa Aukland who was much harder and thicker. Raganot won the lightweights, Mah-Ann Mendoza was 2nd. Lewis dropped out. Desiree Ellis was the biggest and hardest girl there, but I think they bit her with the 20% rule, so she came third. Debatin was 5th behind an anorexic Susanne Niederhauser. I didn't understand that, even with the 20% rule.





> Fitness
> 1. Adela Garcia Friedmansky
> 2. Hendershott( no way she finishes lower than 2nd in her hometown)
> 3. Ryan ( sad, but true)


 Hendershott won, Adela 2nd. Ryan finished 4th!!!!


> Figure
> 1. Lynn
> 2. Brant (bridesmaid again)
> 3. Franklin


 No surprise here. Franklin did drop out. Mary Lado got third. Monica looked real small and even that didn't help her. I think she's done this time. Its obvious she's missing something in the judges eyes and with her marriage, she may wonder why should she put herself through this anymore.


----------

